# `95 Carolina Skiff J14 Questions



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

I have an opportunity to buy a '95 CS with a '94-'95 20hp Johnson longshaft, trailer, and bimini all for $1750. Good deal? Do they have any wood in them (I know the newer ones don't)? I need something good and solid that I'm not going to have to put much (if any) money in for maintenance, etc.

Also, how fast will it run as is (has a doel-fin)? How about with fixed tabs, jack plate, and new prop(I just want some guesses)? And finally, how will it handle a little chop?

Thanks all! Everyone's always so helpful on here.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Carolina skiff has always advertised no wood.
20 hp outboard probably get 20-22 mph with light load.
Flat bottom light weight boat will slap in any size chop.
Basic physics, weight of the water in a wave is heavier than the boat.
That's why boats go over, not under.
Haven't seen the boat, can't guess the value.
New hull worth $1400
Condition of motor unknown, same with trailer.
The more you put on a hull the more it weighs.
The more it weighs the slower it goes unless you up the horsepower.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

snatch it up! that's a good deal for everything....Carolina skiff last forever! I don't have any wood on my old 24ft DLX with yamaha 115. Great boat.

do u have a website so I can look at it?


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Boat is in great shape. I'd say 7.5-8, 10 being new. Motor hadn't been run in 6 months and started 2nd pull. Ran and peed great. Only thing was some oily residue on that thing below the prop (name?). Just trying to give as much info as possible so I can get as much help as possible.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> do u have  a website so I can look at it?


NO! You can't have it! It's mine!


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> > do u have  a website so I can look at it?
> 
> 
> NO! You can't have it! It's mine!



;D ;D ;D ;D OHHH?? I just want to make sure it's a great boat for you dude......I'm looking out for ya to make sure it's working order. :-/

so U wont rip off.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Haha I know. I actually took some pictures when I went and looked at it. There's no pics on craigslist...only tiny ones where you can't see anything. I would post em but my computer is out of commission for a few days...I'm posting on the site from my Wii...

So, the general consensus is to get it?


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Well it IS 14 years old .... What is NADA ? The economy WILL get worse and there WILL be better deals ... If you like to gamble offer him less a LOT less ...

Dave


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Noettica thanks for the NADA suggestion...don't know why I never thought of that. The value of the boat/motor combo with trailer, bimini, functioning livewell (which it doesn't function), etc. is at around $1,500. I will call him tomorrow with the offer and propose a wet test. If he doesn't take it...well...like you said, there will be better or at least similar deals in the near future (hopefully). It always seems you can never find what you want when you have the means to get it.

Does anyone have experience with a J14? How comfortable are they with 2 people? 3 people? Are we all going to be able to stand and fish without trying to balance the whole time?

I'm really new to this boat thing...I have the '81 Terry pictured that I have used a bit but that's about it.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Made the offer to him and he didn't take it. Oh well. He says he knows he payed too much for it when he got it. Shouldn't let that affect how much he's trying to sell it for...

Oh well. There will be other deals, like was said earlier. If anyone could please answer my questions above, that would be great.

Also, if anyone sees any good deals, please post here!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

j14
stable
2 people ideal for sight fishing, gator hunting
3 people no problem for bottom fishing, cruising or diving
4 people as a transfer vessel

in reference to selling price...
can't wait to see what you'd expect to get when it's your turn...


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> j14
> stable
> 2 people ideal for sight fishing, gator hunting
> 3 people no problem for bottom fishing, cruising or diving
> ...


Haha. Been there done that. Old car cost me $5,500 out the door. Put about $4-5,000 in to keep her running. Sold her 2 years after initial purchase for $3,000. It was sad...

But...back on topic...I have an idea. How about I give you $1,000 and you build me and the wife our own Slipper ;D


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Building boats for money?
That would take something fun,
and turn it into work!


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

> Noettica thanks for the NADA suggestion...don't know why I never thought of that.  The value of the boat/motor combo with trailer, bimini, functioning livewell (which it doesn't function), etc. is at around $1,500.  I will call him tomorrow with the offer and propose a wet test.  If he doesn't take it...well...like you said, there will be better or at least similar deals in the near future (hopefully).  It always seems you can never find what you want when you have the means to get it.
> 
> Does anyone have experience with a J14?  How comfortable are they with 2 people?  3 people?  Are we all going to be able to stand and fish without trying to balance the whole time?
> 
> I'm really new to this boat thing...I have the '81 Terry pictured that I have used a bit but that's about it.



The J14 is very stable and will easily take 3 normal size people. A 15 hp is marginal IMHO but a 20 or 25 does nicely. It is a very rough, noisy, wet boat. If you decide to go this route, go for the J16 instead. It planes out quicker with less hp than the 14 and the 2 extra feet is all the difference in the world.

What ever boat you decide on, make sure you do a sea trial to see what it feels like for yourself and to make sure it performs.

IMHO NADA isn't even a good guideline. The hull alone I think is up around $1300 to $1500 new so $1750 for a clean and functioning boat, motor and trailer doesn't sound too bad to me. It's just a matter of what you are willing to pay.  

CR/TSS


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks Skiff Shop. I would ideally like to get a J16 but after much searching, found that they were not very readily available in my price range. If I can find one that I can afford...rest assured...it will be mine!

Haha I found a nice skiff last night, though. Never heard of the brand before but I guess they are a company based out and Bradenton and from the look of the other boats they make, seem to be pretty decent. The company's name is Sea n Sport. Anyone ever heard of them?


----------



## Tom_W (Oct 23, 2008)

They've been around for a while but I haven't heard much one way or the other.

I looked at thier 15 tri-hull and was quoted just under 6 grand for the hull and trailer....way more than a CS but it is bigger-heavier. It might need a 40-50hp motor to get it to move well.

Which model did you see?

Read somewhere there is a place on the Alaphia that rents J16's.

Might be worth the money to use it for the day and see if you like it.

Tom W


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

wHAT IS THE MAXIMUM YOU ARE LOOKING TO SPEND?


ALEX


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> wHAT IS THE MAXIMUM YOU ARE LOOKING TO SPEND?
> 
> 
> ALEX


I'm not 100% sure...would like to keep it under $2,000 total package (boat, motor, trailer, trolling motor)

Right now I would like to spend about $1,000 on hull and trailer but that is negotiable, of course, if I really like it.


----------



## bzalmano (Jan 3, 2009)

I did not want to start another thread on Carolina Skiff's so I have a couple of questions:

I also was thinking about 14 that I saw advertised but could possibly go to a 16. How shallow will these run with engine and how shallow will they float with engine up? Are they easy to poll? Will they poll in a straight line? Can you mount a polling platform on them easily and will they be stable with somebody standing on the platform? 

I think I may want something slightly larger and more stable than a Gheenoe just because I want to be able to take my wife out for boat rides.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Many pro guides run j16's rigged for flats work.
Poling platforms, front and rear casting decks.
Tough shallow durable low cost hull that gets to the fish.
floats in 6", runs in 16".
nuff said.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> I did not want to start another thread on Carolina Skiff's so I have a couple of questions:
> 
> I also was thinking about 14 that I saw advertised but could possibly go to a 16. How shallow will these run with engine and
> 14 TO 16 INCHES DEPEND HOW U SEY IT UP AND RUN IT WITH LOAD.
> ...


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

In your price range you can't be that picky. If you find one that runs, floats in that range buy it. Once you get a used boat that's when you start making like you want it. Poling platform, casting deck,GPS, push pole


----------

